# Scorpions Vs Tarantulas: Which do you favor and why!



## Metallicaman999 (May 13, 2007)

*ok so i made this to see peoples opinions on these 2 creatures, which one is better, and why, give some good reasons and back up your choice*


----------



## Mr. Mordax (May 13, 2007)

Hmm . . . my fiancee is a big tarantula person, but I'm leaning more towards scorpions.  I like how tarantulas come out and instantly tackle their prey when they're hungry (as opposed to most of my scorpions being pet holes), but I really love how primeval my scorps look when they're out of the burrow -- just this cool ancient-looking creature skittering across the ground, looking like it's ready to take on anything.

Plus, that whole fluorescence thing is _awesome_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JungleGuts (May 14, 2007)

im a scorpion lover at heart but i like T's alot to..just not as much as scorps 

to be brief:

I like how scorps act, how there built/look ect.

I like all the different colors of Tarantulas.


----------



## Metallicaman999 (May 14, 2007)

I favor scorpions. Tarantulas are pretty ugly and hairy, they freak me out, not only that but scorpions have a way better look to it and have a cool color under a blacklight. i dont own a tarantula, but when i see it in stores it already freaks me out. i would rather have a scorpion escape from the tank than a tarantula. 
Scorpions all the way;P


----------



## Aillith (May 14, 2007)

Vote#1 scorpions.

I'm too afraid of spiders to ever keep one. Just looking at pics gives me the shivers.

Scorps are awsome. I love watching the way they burrow or sting their prey.


----------



## Bayushi (May 14, 2007)

i favour scorps over T's  simply because I think they look nicer and are easier to deal with.  No worrying about them climbing up the wall of the tank and what not...


----------



## Mark Newton (May 14, 2007)

I enjoy studying animals in the wild and we dont have any T's anywhere near where I live...otherwise I would study them. Regardless I still have 8 in captivity. Scorpions though...plentiful and I study them in detail, both in the wild and in captivity.


----------



## compnerd7 (May 14, 2007)

*70/30*

I like them bolth.. but i like scorps better because like someone said earlyer, there like an ancient creature... and i like how they have a tail/stinger, and pichners, it really gives them a unique look that nothing else has. And many of the things you see them do is really unique like how they mate and eat.. it really sets them apart from everything else in the world.

To me, T's are really just a big hairy spider, nothing speical about them cept for the fact that they are big and hairy. but they are still really cool IMO, i just like scorps a tad bit more.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (May 14, 2007)

T's all the way ;P  

10-12" T. blondi vs. 5-6" P. imperator
Poecilotheria vs. Tityus

T's get bigger, have way more colors, and can climb a vertical glass surface.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (May 14, 2007)

YouLosePayUp said:


> T's . . . can climb a vertical glass surface.


Another reason I like scorps better.


----------



## orkimedies (May 14, 2007)

it is a tough  choice, i like watching tarantulas eat because they are so adept at catching and killing compared to scorpions that just sorta blunder into thier food.

that being said i think scorpions look like little warriors, everything about them invokes martial prowress, they are covered from head to toe in armor and wield many impressive looking weapons.

also i like how scorpions stand thier ground when you do maintinence ect where as tarantulas usually retreat. 

my forest scorpions always face you with raised claws until you leave.


----------



## JungleGuts (May 14, 2007)

you realize you posted this in a scorpion section, so naturally you will get more scorp lovers. Post it in Tarantula section and naturally you will get more T lovers....


----------



## Mina (May 14, 2007)

I have to vote for tarantulas.    I only have one emp and a tailless whip scorpion.  Someday I might get a olive knee and a vinagaroon but other than that I don't have much interest.  I'm mainly into T's and snakes.


----------



## beetleman (May 14, 2007)

i like em both(Ts, SCORPS) ive got both they both  are interesting in their own ways,i really don't favor one over the other. I LUV EM BOTH  just my 2 cents


----------



## ~Abyss~ (May 14, 2007)

Scorps of course. They all just have an armor look into them. And they range in style like nice cars. You have your luxury Hummer. P.imps. And your smooth sports car.L.quint. And everything in between. Altough I gotta admit there are some boring species. I really get bored with my Hadogenes paucidens is pretty boring and I never see it leave it's hide. EVER. Then again the one T I do own is A.avi. and it never leaves it's little corner. I only seen it eat when it was a juvenile.


----------



## Brian S (May 14, 2007)

You will NEVER guess which one I like the best


----------



## Drachenjager (May 14, 2007)

orkimedies said:


> it is a tough  choice, i like watching tarantulas eat because they are so adept at catching and killing compared to scorpions that just sorta blunder into thier food.
> 
> that being said i think scorpions look like little warriors, everything about them invokes martial prowress, they are covered from head to toe in armor and wield many impressive looking weapons.
> 
> ...


hmmm never cleand an OBT tank huh


----------



## Drachenjager (May 14, 2007)

SHC centipedes lol they eat scorps lol


----------



## FortCooper1982 (May 15, 2007)

I started with scorps and got into them very quickly, handling, researching etc i enjoyed um so much i desided to get a T, not just any T a blondi  of course i did my research beforehand! But nothing could prepare me for the speed in which this thing would travel, only after an hour of buying it the bugger nearly escaped. (nearly ended my relationship at the time i can ashore u) I just couldnt get near it, changing the waterbowl was a massive job, maybe its just coz i was a little freaked out? 
  I moved and sold it to a friend, for this reason i think scorps make better pets and would never get rid of them!!!


----------



## Brian S (May 15, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> SHC centipedes lol they eat scorps lol


hmmmmm many times yes, however sometimes the tables are turned


----------



## Rigelus (May 16, 2007)

Big Chuckles.. 

Not surprising that most people are into scorpions....this is the scorpion section!!
Better to ask whats your favourite scorpion and why.


----------



## JungleGuts (May 16, 2007)

Rigelus said:


> Big Chuckles..
> 
> Not surprising that most people are into scorpions....this is the scorpion section!!
> Better to ask whats your favourite scorpion and why.


make the thread then


----------



## Rigelus (May 16, 2007)

Hah....just reading back i realise you made the same sort of comment....duh!



> make the thread then


No i wouldn't start a thread like this because to be honest i wouldn't be that interested in the answer.
What other people keep and why they keep them doesn't really enter the equation for me (unless they've got something i want  )..............i guess it's an age thing.......You know! the road we all burn leather on...


----------



## Tarangela (May 16, 2007)

I have both.  I have had T's almost 10 years, so I have to favor them more 
Lots of experience w/ those guys!

I bought the Scorpion in Feb., and she popped me out 17 babies about 2 weeks ago   So I am really starting to favor her.  She really does STAND her ground though.  I have enjoyed having her 

But I have to lean towards T's


----------



## Brian S (May 16, 2007)

Angie,
We will convert you to the dark side!!!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (May 16, 2007)

It's only the dark side if you just keep Scorpionidae forest species.


----------



## Tarangela (May 16, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Angie,
> We will convert you to the dark side!!!


"I will NOT turn!"


----------



## geopet (May 17, 2007)

*Tarantulas for me*

Thought I'd weigh in on this. I like tarantulas better than scorpions though I am just started to get a few scorpions. With tarantulas there are many more species available to me from dealers in my local area. The scorpion varieties are limited. I enjoy the different colours and living styles of tarantulas (burrowers, surface, arboreal) and the fact they aren't dangerous. Anything 8-9 inchs long that can climb walls has to be cool.
On the side of scorpions though I have found there is one wild species that I am hoping to go out and observe and the fact that they can't climb like spiders makes them easier to keep. I don't like some scoprions that are potentially harmful if you are stung.


----------



## Zman16 (May 17, 2007)

I think they're both amazing, and I own one species of both. Ts have an incredible set of fangs and the ability to walk up verticle walls, while scorpions have a set of claws and a tail, so there equally cool.


----------



## Drachenjager (May 17, 2007)

Brian S said:


> hmmmmm many times yes, however sometimes the tables are turned


not very often lol


----------



## Drachenjager (May 17, 2007)

hmmm i think i ma get some deathstalkers. i think they are very cool looking scorps... I wonder if im immune to them too...
prob not a good idea to test it lol


----------



## ~Abyss~ (May 17, 2007)

your not.


----------



## Zman16 (May 17, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> hmmm i think i ma get some deathstalkers. i think they are very cool looking scorps... I wonder if im immune to them too...
> prob not a good idea to test it lol


I guess there's only one way to find out...


----------

